# Central Park in the snow



## editor (Dec 18, 2007)

We had a lovely day walking around Central Park a week or so ago. I loved it!

Here's a few pics:



























More: http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/central-park-snow.html


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 18, 2007)

I was considering heading to Manhattan for a few nights, now I'm regretting my decision not to


----------



## 1927 (Dec 18, 2007)

Wish I was there now! 

I think the best photos I have ever taken were of The Gates in central Park in 2005 in about 18inches of snow, will dig them out and post them up sometime!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2007)

I *am* here now  

Only I'm tired and pissed off having spent most of the day in a greyhound bus. Roll on 6pm tomorrow when I officially leave for London.

I love New York but after ten days in Manhatten and a bit upstate, I think I'm ready for the off. Would always reccomend to those who've never been though. Central Park is very very cool.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 18, 2007)

One of my favorite photographs is a picture of The Dakota before anything was built near it.  Its the third one down. 

http://www.beatlescollector.net/ins...tro-edificio-dakota-nueva-york-/1-36-36-0.htm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 18, 2007)

Brockwell Park's better you turncoat


----------

